# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Amazing 3D Printer for Concrete Homes

## 3dman

I just happened to stumble upon this amazing tech this morning and had to post about it.  It's a new type of 3D Printer which can print out an entire 2500 square foot home in 20 hours.  Pretty remarkable.  In addition, the concrete which is used is a composite concrete with 10,000 Pounds per square in resistance.  Concrete block homes can only withstand about 3000 pounds per square inch.  That means this material is over 300% stronger, than a typical concrete block home.  

Here is a diagram of the machine:


And here is a TED Talk about it.  Fast forward to the 7:30 minute mark to see it really get interesting.  Do you guys think that in 10 years or so this will be the defacto technology behind most construction??

----------


## DerekPeterson

Wow, that's really incredible.  I'm sure that in a few years we will start seeing this technology used.  All they have to do is bring the printer to the construction site in pieces, and then assemble it on site.

----------


## sara

Look forward this printer come out . What material about this printer use ?

----------


## Compro01

> Look forward this printer come out . What material about this printer use ?


It's concrete, just as it says in the title.

----------


## sara

ooh , It's amazing . Thank you .

----------


## MakerTed

> Look forward this printer come out . What material about this printer use ?


It's concrete, which is very simple to use in a printer.  However, I expect there will be a plethora of other materials available in the future as well.  Wood products could be used, as well as plastics and metals for different parts of the homes.  I wonder what the cost of something like this will be.  It could possible put just about every subcontractor out of work.

----------


## Vanguard

I don't know if I would really call this 3D printing, in as much as we usually do.  Unless you call swimming pools 3D printing.  They have been using "shotcrete" for years, for making swimming pools.  Basically the same thing, the concrete is stiff enough to stand up with out a form.

Something that would go great with this idea is "papercrete"(Google papecrete), it is pretty much paper mache  with cement.  I have seen this technology, it really works well.  It is VERY insulative, and fire resistant.

----------


## Compro01

Just so long as they don't start using terafoam.

----------


## Newbie101

I love the fact that they say the strength of the buildings will be so much stronger than building we have now-a-day.  These machines can do complicated geometric designs which are almost impossible to do by hand.  This will be great for developing countries that fall in earthquake/typhoon zones.

----------


## ImaginationProgress

By the look of this video and image, it shows the interior walls being made from the same material as the exterior walls.  Is this really needed?  Wouldn't this mean more expense?

----------

